# suv car seat cover



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Do you guys recommend a hammock style car seat cover or one that just covers the seat? I would like to let Wolf ride in the back seat of my FJ Cruiser some, but his hair sticks to the fabric. If I am understanding it correctly, the hammock style keeps the dog from falling on the floor. How do I know if it will support 80#s?


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

clearcreekranch said:


> Do you guys recommend a hammock style car seat cover or one that just covers the seat? I would like to let Wolf ride in the back seat of my FJ Cruiser some, but his hair sticks to the fabric. If I am understanding it correctly, the hammock style keeps the dog from falling on the floor. How do I know if it will support 80#s?


I have the hammock and Gunner is...ahem..over 80lbs. 
But, and it's a big but, I STILL get fur on the seats and floor somehow. My hammock is fitted so it sits on the seats, so it's not really supporting his full weight. 
I just cleaned my car since I had to have my nephew in the back seat this weekend. I plan on getting a seat cover in addition to the hammock. That cleaning nearly broke my feeble back.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I really like the ones from Duluth: Dog Beds, Dog Seat Covers, Dog Toys - Duluth Trading Company

We have the deluxe one for our full size pick-up. It's plenty strong enough for my 80 lb Niko plus 40 pound Rosa. And it does a great job of keeping the hair off the seat, and is very easy to take out and shake off.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Good_Karma said:


> I really like the ones from Duluth: Dog Beds, Dog Seat Covers, Dog Toys - Duluth Trading Company
> 
> We have the deluxe one for our full size pick-up. It's plenty strong enough for my 80 lb Niko plus 40 pound Rosa. And it does a great job of keeping the hair off the seat, and is very easy to take out and shake off.



Not washable?


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

*Duluth Deluxe Cover*



Good_Karma said:


> I really like the ones from Duluth: Dog Beds, Dog Seat Covers, Dog Toys - Duluth Trading Company
> 
> We have the deluxe one for our full size pick-up. It's plenty strong enough for my 80 lb Niko plus 40 pound Rosa. And it does a great job of keeping the hair off the seat, and is very easy to take out and shake off.


I bought the Deluxe one also from Duluth Trading Company and heard about from the forum. It works great, I own an element and have two dogs. This is the best one I've ever had.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

clearcreekranch said:


> Not washable?


No, it's totally washable. I'm just lazy.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I have seen them in the Orvis catalog. We ordered the non-hammock style back seat cover and it makes cleaning so much easier. Easy to put on and take off.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks all. Trying to make up my mind. Wolf rode in the back seat yesterday(used a sheet) and did fine. He usually rides in the cargo area, but sometimes he starts barking and just gets so excited. He rode in my pickup a few days ago in the back seat and didn't make a sound, so I thought that I would try the backseat in the FJ. It's very dog friendly, but I have the washable cloth seats and hair sticks.....so thus the need for the seat cover.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

clearcreekranch said:


> Thanks all. Trying to make up my mind. Wolf rode in the back seat yesterday(used a sheet) and did fine.


I like thicker and waterproof type covers myself. I have those wet muddy dogs from all the hiking and so a sheet would just not work for me.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I drive a Jeep, and what I ended up doing was this - I removed the rear seat bench, seat bench mounts, and seat belts, then purchased a rubber stall mat from Tractor Supply and cut that to size to cover all of the rear of my vehicle. Works great for us and doesn't attract hair. Plus I can use a hose to rinse it.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

AbbyK9 said:


> I drive a Jeep, and what I ended up doing was this - I removed the rear seat bench, seat bench mounts, and seat belts, then purchased a rubber stall mat from Tractor Supply and cut that to size to cover all of the rear of my vehicle. Works great for us and doesn't attract hair. Plus I can use a hose to rinse it.


LOL. I don't even know why I am worrying about hair on the back seat, no one but Wolf and I ever go anywhere in my FJ:laugh:. DH hardly ever goes with us. The seat is supposed to be totally washable. The cargo area is all plastic with a rubber mat and is great. But I just thought he might like the back seat better. I just seem to have a hard time making decisions these days.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

Any issues with just taking a bedsheet and tucking it into the seat corners so the hair doesnt get on your seats? 

My GSD went in the back of our 1 month old BMW last weekend and there were no issues. Just used a old twin size bedsheet and afterwards just rolled it into a ball, shook it out, and put it away for next time.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

s14roller said:


> Any issues with just taking a bedsheet and tucking it into the seat corners so the hair doesnt get on your seats?
> 
> My GSD went in the back of our 1 month old BMW last weekend and there were no issues. Just used a old twin size bedsheet and afterwards just rolled it into a ball, shook it out, and put it away for next time.


Just FYI : I bought the seat cover for my X3 from the dealership and it fit beautifully, did not interfere with putting the seats down, etc...BUT it is a total hair magnet and much harder to clean than the seats! I pulled it out after a couple of weeks and stuck it in the attic! :shrug: (we got the car AFTER getting the pup, so I did not get cloth seats to begin with)


----------



## jeng0304 (May 1, 2010)

I have the duragear DLX travel hammock and love it. 

I've had it for almost as long as I've had my GSD and he is a large dog and its held up fine.


----------

